# Creo's getting along fine together



## Psychobunny (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 creo nymphs, one L2, the other just molted to a L3.

They have been living together for a few weeks and they get along just fine.

Of course, there are always some ff's in there with them, so they are never

w/o a snack.

So, will they continue to live in peace together as they grow, or will there be a

time when they start eyeing each other as possible meals?

Provided, of course, the food does not run out!! LOL!!


----------



## lunarstorm (Oct 4, 2011)

You'll be fine if you keep lots of food with 'em but I'd plan to separate after one gets their wings. I kept my creos communally until they were adults; Adult females in particular seem to be fairly territorial and aggressive.


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with Lunarstorm. Once those females get their wings, they will even eat another mantis in preference to BBs, HFs., etc. They are very sneaky. If left to live communally the will eventually break your heart. They go for the most expensive species first it seems. I would not doubt even if they would eat another female Creo if he or she is molting.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 4, 2011)

I have quite a few multiples being housed together. I hate when they eat each other. One of their favorite treats is a freshly molted sibling. So soft and juicy. With more nymphs the losses are workable. If working with only a few, I err on the side of caution and keep them individually. I have 8 wahlbergii I *will not* let live together. They are hella aggressive and eat BB's twice their size. I know they wouldn't hesitate for a "soft and juicy" sibling.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea, wallys are bad together, but creos are pretty good, but! not perfect!


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 6, 2011)

One does have an advantage over the other by being 1L larger.

So I am a bit worried that one will take advantage of his smaller brother

when he is shedding.

But so far, they seem to not even know each other are there.

They hop too!! which is VERY annoying!!! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 6, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I have quite a few multiples being housed together. I hate when they eat each other. One of their favorite treats is a freshly molted sibling. So soft and juicy. With more nymphs the losses are workable. If working with only a few, I err on the side of caution and keep them individually. I have 8 wahlbergii I *will not* let live together. They are hella aggressive and eat BB's twice their size. I know they wouldn't hesitate for a "soft and juicy" sibling.


Hmmm, this makes me think I am going to need a few dozen more nymph cups


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 6, 2011)

With only 2, you should be careful (you get too attached). With higher numbers, you can just let em be til adult. Even then, I don;t remember having issues with the males - so you can still keep the boys together. I usually do WAY better than expected with Creos and after I've gotten the ooths I want out of them, I let em live together again and eat what (and who) they want.

I also put them in with much bigger species and let them pick off the extra flies. Good luck!


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

They are still tiny little hoppers, and they always have some ff's in there with them to

snack as they please.

I will give them a few more weeks together, then they will each get their own homes.

I hate to even open the lid because they tend to hop out and I have to find them!!

I have walked around the house with one (I thought lost) on me!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2011)

For now. Having food is no guarantee against cannibilism.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a big plastic tub made out material a little too slick for mantids to climb. I put may small cages in it when cleaning mischievious little nymphs, as they can't climb out, and will redily climd anything I offer them. Works great.


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Consider the value of the mantids which are housed with Creos. I have lost some valuable nymphs before, when I was not sure of the nature of the average Creobroter. Now as Scott and Rick, Mark and others have said, if there are many, don't sweat it. If there are few, then the boys are not bad together and even the girls when they are older don't bother each other. Let them near a molting prized species, and you will pay.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been following this thread with interest and agree with most that's said here, particularly Rick's cryptic warning and Rebecca's comment about "wallys", but no one has noted what species of Creobroter they are talking about, and we have C. pictipennis, C. gemmatus, C. elongata and C. apicalis and probably others in popular culture. Are we all talking about the same species, say C. pictipennis , or are we assuming that all the members of this genus act pretty much the same. I got some C. elongata nymphs a while back, put them in a cage and lost 2/3 of them in one unattended weekend, despite a surfeit of flies. Has any one noted any specific differences? I wonder if an increased temp and RH don't increase their agressiveness, but I have no hard evidence.

A C. pictipennis ooth from Rich S. hatched yesterday, a big ooth and about a hundred happy babies. I'll keep them in a cube until L2, but I am thinking of isoating about 10-15 into individual 4oz pots, just to be safe.


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 11, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> I've been following this thread with interest and agree with most that's said here, particularly Rick's cryptic warning and Rebecca's comment about "wallys", but no one has noted what species of Creobroter they are talking about, and we have C. pictipennis, C. gemmatus, C. elongata and C. apicalis and probably others in popular culture. Are we all talking about the same species, say C. pictipennis , or are we assuming that all the members of this genus act pretty much the same. I got some C. elongata nymphs a while back, put them in a cage and lost 2/3 of them in one unattended weekend, despite a surfeit of flies. Has any one noted any specific differences? I wonder if an increased temp and RH don't increase their agressiveness, but I have no hard evidence.
> 
> A C. pictipennis ooth from Rich S. hatched yesterday, a big ooth and about a hundred happy babies. I'll keep them in a cube until L2, but I am thinking of isoating about 10-15 into individual 4oz pots, just to be safe.


You are right.

I have both, but the ones who live together are creo. pict's .


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 12, 2011)

I decided I didnt want to take any chance, so seperated them last night.


----------



## warpdrive (Oct 12, 2011)

Psychobunny said:


> I decided I didnt want to take any chance, so seperated them last night.


smart move.

at L2 your creos should be eating houseflys anyways, so your larger one may still be hungry even with plenty of fruitflys in their cups.

I've personaly been lucky with Creos in that I can keep 2 together till about L4. but once L5 happens all bets are off. (that's in 24oz cups) in larger net cages you can get away with this but is still not advised IMHO.


----------

